# [Install]file make.conf e variabile USE

## effeuno

Nel mio file make.conf non ho nessuna variabile USE!!!!

Ho emergiato i seguenti pacchetti:

bootsplash, Xorg, fluxbox, eterm, elinks, firefox, vim, rox, aterm.

Non ho riscontrato problemi a parte un acerca lentezza di lancio di firefox di cui tratto in apposito topic.

Mi spiegate se devo aggiungere qualche USE particolare e, sopratutto se devo farlo.

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Delle use di default ci sono in make.profile (o qualcosa del genere), questo file non si deve toccare. Per aggiungere delle tue use (o togliere quelle di default) editi il tuo make.conf e metti la linea 

```
USE="quelle che vuoi"
```

per toglierne una di default che non ti piace basta che metti -nome_use. Per vedere quali sono di default lancia 

```
emerge info | grep USE
```

----------

## mouser

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel mio file make.conf non ho nessuna variabile USE!!!! 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

questo è male....

Comunque, per come sei messo questo potrebbe essere un inizio

```

USE="-qt -kde -gtk -gnome"

```

per il resto..... devi vedere il tuo sistema!

My 2 cent

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

```

Dal messaggio di fedeliallalinea

[b]Inviato: Gio Ott 07, 2004 4:31 am[/b]

Dal messaggio di mouser

[b]Inviato: Gio Ott 07, 2004 4:32 am[/b]

```

fedeli, ma sei una macchina   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## effeuno

Se ho capito bene le USE necessarie sono gia' presenti.

Quindi se tutto mi funziona ..... dovrebbe essere ok!

Se mi mancassero delle USE non potrei compilare qualche pacchetto, o sbaglio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene le USE necessarie sono gia' presenti.

 

No le USE non sono necessarie sono un'opzione. Diventano necessarie quando ne hai bisogno. Esempio voglio apache con supporto mysql aggiungo questa USE ad apache, se non la metto compilera' ugualmente ma se devo avere un db mysql interfacciato con apache non funzionera'.

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Se mi mancassero delle USE non potrei compilare qualche pacchetto, o sbaglio.

 

Sbagli ti ho detto sopra a che servono

----------

## effeuno

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Diventano necessarie quando ne hai bisogno. Esempio voglio apache con supporto mysql aggiungo questa USE ad apache, se non la metto compilera' ugualmente ma se devo avere un db mysql interfacciato con apache non funzionera'.

 

Se ho capito bene in questo caso prima di compilare controllo se nella USE mysql e' presente, se non lo trovo vado ad aggiungerlo in make.conf,,compilo e poi posso toglierlo dal make.conf.

Per conoscere quali USE devo aggiungere come posso fare.

Nel senso che, con il solito esempio, per sapere se devo aggiungere mysql oppure MYsql come posso fare?

----------

## mouser

Invece di mettere e togliere voci a make.conf puoi utilizzare

```

# USE="mysql" emerge -av apache

```

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No se non la vuoi globale ma specifica a quel pacchetto nel tuo file (magari devi creare cartella e file) /etc/portage/package.use metti

```
net-www/apache mysql
```

cosi' facendo ogni aggiornamento di apace ti compilera' con la use mysql senza che compili altri pacchetti con questa USE.

Per sapere che USE ha un pacchetto dai

```
# emerge -pv nome_pacchetto
```

Quelle in rosso con un + sono quella attivate, mentre quelle in blu con un - sono quelle attivabili (o non attivate)

----------

## Trust No One

quindi quelle col + sono attivate anche senza avere nessuna variabile USE nel make.conf?Last edited by Trust No One on Mon Oct 18, 2004 2:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> quindi quelle col + sono attivate anche senza avere nessuna variabile USE nel make.conf?

 

Si perche' legge dei file di sistema che hanno quelle use. Leggi la faq sotto FG18 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=233661

----------

